# Sandeply problems



## stp57

I made the mistake of trying to saver $4 over birch plywood & I used Sandeply instead. The label info looked impressive, stating that both sides had the same finish (with no knots)& that is was a hardwood that is excellent for cabinet work. I thought that it would be easy painting like Luan plywood (it has a similar grain), but I was in for a surprise. A fuzzy grain popped up all over after priming the cabinets I built & it didn't get any better with the paint either. This soft, fuzzy surface doesn't even sand properly on bare wood. It just seems to move with the sandpaper.
I paid $40 at HD for this crap & I should have held out for the $44 Birch (even with the blemishes on the "B" side).
Lesson learned.
Steve


----------



## Rich D.

I've made that mistake before. That stuff is junk. Seems to have less voids than birch from depot


----------



## stp57

I went to another HD & their Sandeply had a different grain & looked real nice & smooth. The label says that their product is triple sanded & ready to stain or paint with no special preparation. Ha, in my case you would have to sand through the veneer to get rid of the fuzz. 
I am going to go to the HD where I purchased this junk & see what they will say?
Steve


----------



## Trim40

The birch from HD will do the same thing. If the veneer doesn't delaminate first.


----------



## Rustbucket

I gave up on HD ply a long time ago. I have a supplier that I can get Baltic, Finnish or Russian Birch. 1000% better! Appleply is also pretty good, and you can get that in 4'x8'.


----------



## Christoph66

Same awful result with sandeply had to use a sand sealer and a bunch a coats of finish to even make it presentable. Thank god it was a small project and my mom was the client[hard to lose money when you don't charge 'em] but never again.Rustbucket has got it right,screw HD and stick with your tried and true lumber yard, you might pay a little more but you got some recourse and they look out for you..........at least mine does


----------



## stp57

HD settled up with me yesterday. They refunded me the cost of four sheets ($165), even though I only had to use one sheet of Birch for new doors. That helped to compensate for the extra labor of sanding the cabinets & re-painting. I feel fortunate to have gotten anything from them, seeing that Sandeply has no warranty & I had no product to return.
Steve


----------



## TBFGhost

There are two kinds of birch at Home Depots around me. The bigger, better stores have Columbia Forest C3 birch. Poplar veneer core. The smaller, crapper ones have some imported crap. The Columbia Forest C3 is good ****.

I called my two local yards asking for the same product. A C3 grade veneer core birch. The best I got was a $65 a sheet C2 grade and then 141 dollar baltic birch....I will be sticking with Home Depot at $44 a sheet.


----------



## Rich D.

TBFGhost said:


> There are two kinds of birch at Home Depots around me. The bigger, better stores have Columbia Forest C3 birch. Poplar veneer core. The smaller, crapper ones have some imported crap. The Columbia Forest C3 is good ****.


I think the one by me says made in us? Which is that ?


----------



## TBFGhost

That is prob the Columbia Forest. The Import has a bunch of plys...and they are not done all that well. The veneer is thin and when you sand through...which is easy, the glue is red.

The Colmubia forest ply is 5 ply Poplar core with thick veneers on it. It is also their PureBond UF free ply...at least the kind by me is. Look at the racks above, both the HDs around me keep a spare pallet or two of the stuff. Its still in is Columbia Forest Cover and is clearly says what it is and who makes it.

http://columbiaforestproducts.com/PureBond

http://columbiaforestproducts.com/Content/Documents/PureBond_Product_Sheet.pdf


----------



## Rich D.

Yup mine deffinitly carries the Colombia forest 5 ply..


----------



## robert c1

Never again will I buy any cabinet plywood from HD. 

The veneer I get is tin foil thin. I've had it just fall off the cores before I even think of sanding.

The dam racks they use introduce a bow if there wasn't one to start with.


----------

